# PGM Concentrate



## Whytefish (May 25, 2022)

We are primary Ag/Au/Cu/Pb/Zn miners. Nearby one of our operating mines we located a PGM deposit. Over the last few years we've slowly built up a stockpile and crushed 40-50 tons and further concentrated 200 kg's of concentrate. Over the last few weeks I've tried to educate myself as how best to sell these materials. I reached out to multiple refineries in the US and Canada only to find hurdles in transportation, volumes, hazards etc.

I then looked into small batch PGM hydro refining equipment use for small batch, 5-10kg three day refining. Which lead me to this forum last night.

I've read through 6-7 threads here and found a wealth of knowledge regarding the difficulties and false reading etc. Involved in refining the various PGM's.

It seems there are a handful of experienced metalurgists and even potential buyers that could possibly get us ahead of our current status. Limbo.

I am wide open to any input or options of how best to proceed. I would consider a JV or equity position. Or sale of the ore, crushed or concentrates. But would prefer to further refine and then offer to institutional buyers.

Attached are recent XR gun read outs of the materials at various stages. I understand these can not be trusted for various reasons, calibration etc. We do have dozens of laboratory assays conducted by our own in house lab but would need to be sorted and bundle properly.

Any and all of your input will be greatly appreciated


----------



## orvi (May 25, 2022)

Taking XRF through plastic bag... This wont work.
You need to shot it right on surface of the material, otherwise the gun shoot the bag (plastic) and get confused with false diffractions. It is common for XRF to read piece of acrylic or other plastic as PGMs, because machine is confused. And when not properly callibrated... Big no no.


----------



## Whytefish (May 25, 2022)

That's understood. Bag pictures are purely for reference and to keep track of the read outs from the different stages.

Thanks


----------



## Whytefish (May 25, 2022)

I've dug up attached some additional assays from the material


----------



## Whytefish (May 25, 2022)

I apoligize for the details presented, may be confusing. It is likely the ludicrous Iridium content is arsenic and the gold is elevated from the XR Gun read outs. Along with the hand written assays from two stages.

However, i believe the substantially volumes of PGM's justify further refining. I may be wrong.

Cheers


----------



## zachy (May 25, 2022)

All readings are erratic
1. That THERMO equipment that you are using is not suitable for mineral readings, that yellow analyzer is more used for metals in jewelry, which have flat and smooth surfaces, where the X-ray dispersion does not suffer losses.

2. You must use the THERMO NITON with software equipped for mining, because you are measuring over rocks, which you must pulverize into a small compact pellet.

3. You cannot measure over a ray attenuating bag, polythene bags are very thick, it is better to use powder sample cups supplied by THERMO NITON when you need to measure fine powders.

You have many errors in your data.

It may be better to do a cupellation for PGM using Nickel Sulfide, I think someone posted the method on these forums.

The atomic absorption method is also useful, but asks if the laboratory actually has lamps for these elements, Pt, Ir, Rh, Pd calibrated. hardly anyone asks for these tests in the media and the laboratories in the region usually make silly approximations.

You can also do ICP, but it is better to send it to the US.


----------



## Kustommolds (May 30, 2022)

Whytefish said:


> I apoligize for the details presented, may be confusing. It is likely the ludicrous Iridium content is arsenic and the gold is elevated from the XR Gun read outs. Along with the hand written assays from two stages.
> 
> However, i believe the substantially volumes of PGM's justify further refining. I may be wrong.
> 
> Cheers


Send me a private message and may be able to check and process a small sample. If any reasonable values are there, We can work together and process your material. I assume you are located in Mexico? No problem I have a processing plant in Mexico.


----------



## jphayesjr (May 31, 2022)

Whytefish said:


> We are primary Ag/Au/Cu/Pb/Zn miners. Nearby one of our operating mines we located a PGM deposit. Over the last few years we've slowly built up a stockpile and crushed 40-50 tons and further concentrated 200 kg's of concentrate. Over the last few weeks I've tried to educate myself as how best to sell these materials. I reached out to multiple refineries in the US and Canada only to find hurdles in transportation, volumes, hazards etc.
> 
> I then looked into small batch PGM hydro refining equipment use for small batch, 5-10kg three day refining. Which lead me to this forum last night.
> 
> ...


I will gladly give my tidbit here. It all starts with geologic evidence, that's the foundation. If geologically, you have reasons to believe a streak of PGMs probably exists on your claim, good. If there is evidence how they would have been deposited, better, e.g. presence of indicator elements and minerals, rock formations. BEst- igneous, geohydrothermal, even a meteorite or meteor incident documented on the land (iridium)--best. Then, all the testing is not just being done to chase phantoms.


----------

